# Wo sind die Freunde der Volksmusik?



## S754 (6. September 2015)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Sonntag!

Wo sind die Freunde und Genossen der Volksmusik hier aus dem Forum?
Da wirds doch sicher ein paar geben 

Was hört ihr so, was sind eure Lieblingsinterpreten und vor allem: Wie? (welches Medium)

Gruß,
S754


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

hier ist einer, der auch volksmusik hört, vorzugsweise auf BR-Heimat.
was ich nicht höre ist dieses möchtegernvolksmusikgedudel wie es im fernsehen kommt.
lieblingsinterpreten ansich hab ich nicht.
ich höre allerdings die ursprungbuam sehr gerne.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvqYN5MMMnk


----------



## thunderofhate (6. September 2015)

Cooler Thread. Kenn micht damit nicht so gut aus und teils ist der Übergang zwischen Volksmusik und Schlager recht fließend.
Ein sehr schönes Stück habe ich hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVKgLn5vj5M

Ist das hier auch noch Volksmusik?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKN5Z2SLXsU


----------



## S754 (6. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ist das hier auch noch Volksmusik?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKN5Z2SLXsU



Das ist ein volkstümlicher Schlager 
Passt aber auch hier rein^^


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

der link wohl eher nicht.
man sollte vieleicht definieren wer was unter volksmusik versteht.
der link ist schlager, auch keine volkstümliche musik, ist meine meinung.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2015)

Ist das denn Schlager?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crlRbmH9bt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

ja.
volksmusik ist meiner meinung nach die musik, die man ohne umstände spielen kann.
instrumente ausgepackt und los gehts.
keine orgel,elektisches gedöns, schlagzeug usw.
einfache, ehrliche musik.
so etwas z.b.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb2HK8Vv_os


----------



## thunderofhate (6. September 2015)

Die Bezeichnung "volkstümlicher" Schlager finde ich gut. Denn bestimmte Elemente sind unverkennbar, auch wenn es den 0815 Schlagerbeat hat.

Eins habe ich noch und dann bin ich weg:
Der Text ist recht lustig.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAZACUpPDvA


----------



## CSOger (6. September 2015)

pedi schrieb:


> ja.
> volksmusik ist meiner meinung nach die musik, die man ohne umstände spielen kann.
> instrumente ausgepackt und los gehts.
> keine orgel,elektisches gedöns, schlagzeug usw.
> einfache, ehrliche musik.



Naja...
Ich kann auch mit nem Kumpel eine Akustikklampfe und nen Akustikbass benutzen und  so ziemlich jeden Rocksong spielen.
Würde das jetzt aber nicht als Volksmusik bezeichen.


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

ich habe von volksmusik geschrieben, nicht von irgendeinem geklampfe.
dann kannst du auch akustikjazz anführen, aber da das ein volksmusikthread ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass man mein post auch auf diese musik bezieht.


----------



## CSOger (6. September 2015)

Dann lese dir mal durch was du schreibst.
Also ist alles was verstärkt ist keine Volksmusik mehr?
Was ist denn Volksmusik?
Dein verlinktes Video oder der Müll den du im ZDF Fernsehgarten siehst/hörst?
Für den Großteil der Zuschauer selbiger Sendungen ist genau das auch Volksmusik.
Ob da nun einer an nem Schlagzeug "performt" bzw. der Rest aus der Dose kommt oder verstärkt ist.
Und da ist es völlig egal ob ne Klampfe oder eine Zither benutzt wird.


----------



## S754 (6. September 2015)

Meine Volksmusik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=temOGbtgliw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXBorbEq4eE


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

ich schaue keinen fernsehgarten incl. dessen volkstümlichen gedudel.
was ICH für volksmusik halte, habe ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.
dass man akustische instrumente bei einem konzert verstärken muss ist klar, sind aber dennoch akustische instrumente. siehst du ja bei meinem verlinkten video.


----------



## pedi (6. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAnym4FIEzE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKx-15n_2AA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV6i9ECJRTg

hier ist wieder a bissl volksmusik.
was mir auch gefällt sind gschtanzl, hier besonders erdäpfekraut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Volksmusik gehört zu volkstümlich oder traditionelle Musik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6dZL9xPt4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Generell aber nicht gerade meine Baustelle​


----------



## pedi (7. September 2015)

ist auch volksmusik.
gibts ja nicht nur im alpenraum.(obwohl diese musik eher meinen geschmack trifft, wohn ja auch im allgäu)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Auch Norden aber eher Festland:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihyHe0zmZzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Komischerweise ist bayrische Volksmusik eher der Inbegriff bei der Musikrichtung.​


----------



## pedi (7. September 2015)

stimmt, kommt auch sehr viel häufiger im fernsehen, bzw. das was die meisten zuschauer für volksmusik halten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Es leben die Klischees auch wenn ich selbst gebürtiger Bayer bin aber nun fast im Wasser wohne


----------



## pedi (7. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae4YUMLAKK0

um diese klischees zu bedienen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Pah, kann ich besser mit mehr Schmackes  Umpf Tätärätä


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

Der Text ist schrecklich, aber ich bekomme davon immer gute Laune. 
Leider is der Sommer hier schon länger vorbei.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCnn9z5wuBQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

Nicht ganz passend aber für die modernen Ohren eher erträglich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezBNMVOX9t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdmCXMI6x6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s299um6Gq6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

Des Lied is genial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwVwV3IiJb0


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s-MBsjPuJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Oktober 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLGTFR-g3L0


----------



## thunderofhate (11. November 2015)

Bei Amazonmusic gibt es einen Bereich, der sich Schlager und Volksmusik nennt. Zwar schade, dass man es durcheinander wirft, aber die Auswahl ist ok.
Vom Herbert Pixner Projekt ist ein ganes Konzert von 2013 verfügbar. Sehr hörenswert.
Ansonsten sind auch paar Klassiker wie von Marlene Dietrich dabei.


----------

